
Making video a first class citizen of the Web - sant0sk1
http://standblog.org/blog/post/2009/04/15/Making-video-a-first-class-citizen-of-the-Web
======
cjbos
How do you detect for codec support though? Or does the browser take care of
that for you?

Of everything coming out of the HTML 5 standard this is the least exciting
imo, there is alot more involved in building a video player on the web than
linking to a progressive download asset and hoping it works.

